# Calgary Alberta stitch and chat



## Sandeeknit (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone! We used to have a huge group of knitters and crocheters that met weekly at the public library but with Covid that was all disbanded. I am trying to get it going again. We meet at a Montana’s restaurant in NW Calgary on Thursday afternoons, when we can. If you are in the area and would like to join us or want more information please send me a personal message.
Sandra


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i would love to BUT it is a long walk from Massachusetts,USA.....lol Alberta M.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Even a long drive or flight from NH!!!


----------



## Sandeeknit (Aug 7, 2013)

Keep it in mind if you ever visit Calgary!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello from a member of the south group of Calgary Knitters who used to meet at the Shawnessy Library.
Miss our in person visits but we are keeping in touch with emails.


----------



## Sandeeknit (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello south Calgary! We have tried to stay in touch but we did not think it would last this long! A lot of older people are not good on the computer. I started a Facebook group, Calgary Stitch and Chat, but lots of people don't do Facebook.
Here is a link, everyone is welcome!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/372685194065430 not sure if it linked but you can also do a search for the name.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Would love to meet you all, when I can cross the border and be sure I can get home or not get ticketed or whatever is going on, seems the rules change every time I look to crossing, etc. have fun!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Looking for something similar in Edmonton AB — is there a group?


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

The south Calgary group has been meeting at Park96 in Parkland .
We have taken a pause in the last month till the Covid numbers subside a bit .
We will meet again when things get better .
In the summer we sit outside and enjoy the nice weather .
Is the north group still the one that met with 1234 Designer ?


----------



## Sandeeknit (Aug 7, 2013)

Not sure if she ever made it out to our group but not a regular the last few years anyway.

We meet in a restaurant so I don’t have to deal with who is vaccinated or mask laws. You need to show proof of vaccinations and wear a mask in to the table and any time you get up. We have a one drink minimum and a tip for the wonderful servers. I made arrangements with the manager and they have been great! I can’t wait until this is all behind us!


----------

